# I love my pretty girl SO MUCH!



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Awww.......I can see why, she's a beautiful girl.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

she is a beauty


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

She has a great smile!


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

She looks like she's a real sweetheart...how could you possibly not love her. 


Pete & Woody


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

She's adorable.


----------



## Chaya (Aug 18, 2012)

She looks so sweet with her Golden smile!


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Asia says thanks for all the nice comments


----------



## chloesmomMI (May 4, 2013)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## *Laura* (Dec 13, 2011)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Awww.......I can see why, she's a beautiful girl.


You took the words right out of my mouth . She's a beautiful girl


----------



## Artnlibsmom (May 8, 2013)

What a beautiful face! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

She's so beautiful! How can anyone not love that face?


----------



## love never dies (Jul 31, 2012)

pretty and happy


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Beautiful!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Sam Hill (Jan 20, 2012)

*do you tell her she is pretty? Like most girls, like to hear that kind of stuff *


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Sam Hill said:


> *do you tell her she is pretty? Like most girls, like to hear that kind of stuff *


Of course I do Many many times every day!


----------



## Otter (Feb 23, 2011)

FeatherRiverSam said:


> She looks like she's a real sweetheart...how could you possibly not love her.
> 
> 
> Pete & Woody


*+1*
Same thought I had.


----------



## Goldenssobeautiful (May 22, 2013)

Otter said:


> *+1*
> Same thought I had.


Agree 100% she is so sweet!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gorgeous*

She is just gorgeous!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

I love your pretty girl too.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

She is beautiful. There beauty just takes your breath away.


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

She is absolutely gorgeous. Like my Charlie, she is a real land dolphin. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Sam Hill said:


> *do you tell her she is pretty? Like most girls, like to hear that kind of stuff *


Especially true for us older girls.


----------



## Joanne & Asia (Jul 23, 2007)

Airborne80 said:


> She is absolutely gorgeous. Like my Charlie, she is a real land dolphin.
> View attachment 224802
> 
> 
> Charlie is gorgeous!


----------

